# 07 vs 08 585 Ultra BB Lug Shell Difference?



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Is there a difference between the 07 and 08 585 ultra BB shell? Does the 07 use VHPC or is it forged aluminum?

TIA!


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

It was the 565 with the aluminum BB shell, not the 585.


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks LookDave. So is there any difference between the 07 and 08 585 Ultra at all besides perhaps the logos?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

scslite said:


> Thanks LookDave. So is there any difference between the 07 and 08 585 Ultra at all besides perhaps the logos?


One is a year older than the other. Somewhere in '07 there was a change to the layup schedule on the seat mast. I don't think there were any other changes.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

scslite said:


> Thanks LookDave. So is there any difference between the 07 and 08 585 Ultra at all besides perhaps the logos?


No differences I know of other than cosmetic. Will defer to the 585 riders, however - I ride a 565.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

scslite said:


> Is there a difference between the 07 and 08 585 ultra BB shell? Does the 07 use VHPC or is it forged aluminum?
> 
> TIA!


There is no difference between the 07 and 08 585 Ultra. Both use the VHPC (Very High Pressure Compressed carbon) bottom bracket lug.

*[email protected]*


----------

